# Bleeding :[



## dormouse04 (Sep 1, 2008)

Yesterday when I was giving my hedgehogs their bath, my smaller girl, Nala, bled when she went to the bathroom. I'm having an absolute freakout over all of this because they have been the only constant in my life for the last two years. 
She has a vet appointment tomorrow. What kind of questions should I ask the vet? Doing research I found it could be a number of problems like a UTI, but it could be as serious as cancer. I'm really worried :[


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I hope that it isn't anything too serious!
Good luck to you and Nala <3
Kashi and I will be praying that she'll be okay


----------



## dormouse04 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Shae and Kashi


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My suggestion that should save you money in the long run is to have her gassed and have them do a fine needle aspiration of her bladder. They will pull some urine and test to see if there is blood and or bacteria. If there is, then she has a bladder infection or something urinary related. If there isn't either blood or bacteria then it is most likely uterine and she will need a spay. 

How bloody was the urine?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I understand the worry this situation is putting on you. My dog is going through the same thing. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## dormouse04 (Sep 1, 2008)

Nancy,
During her bath there seemed to be a lot of blood but my mother assured me that it was most likely because of the water. Once I was done giving them a bath I cleaned their cage and put down white fleece. Since then there has only been a few spots of blood in the cage. She is drinking and eating fine though.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

This is more or less the exact same thing that happened with Quillamina, although she didn't bleed a lot when I first discovered it, only a little.

I don't mean to alarm you, but you should definitely brace yourself for the possibility of cancer. If it is uterine cancer, I think it's highly treatable. All you have to do is get your girl spayed, and she should be fine. Again, that's IF this is cancer. Quillamina was spayed, and she's fine now, completely healthy again.

If you feel the need to talk to someone, please don't hesitate to drop me a PM. I know how frightening this can be, and I'm always willing to talk someone through it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you are seeing drops of blood without urine then there is a higher chance it is uterine but never a guarantee which is why the fine needle aspiration is the best way to proceed. Often a vet will want to try a course of antibiotic but doing so wastes valuable time if it does happen to be a tumour. 

I've had girls with both uterine and urinary as well as one with kidney stones.


----------



## dormouse04 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks so much for the help everyone! Nala is seeing the vet today and I will post the news when I get back.


----------



## dormouse04 (Sep 1, 2008)

Nala got an x-ray from the vet and there didn't seem to be anything weird (except having slight arthritis :| ) so she's on antibiotics for now. We're going to see the vet in two weeks


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Good luck!! Keep us posted! I'll be thinking of Nala.


----------



## dormouse04 (Sep 1, 2008)

So, over the summer I posted of Nala. She got better or so it seemed. When she went to the vet the first time they gave her antibiotics because they didn't see anything in the x-ray and couldn't take a urine sample (she just didn't have any in her.)
Well just now I was holding her and she bled a small amount. It was definitely mixed with urine as it was a much lighter color. She doesn't seem to be doing too well though.
I'm currently up in New Hampshire for school so I can't get down to my vet at home. I have the antibiotics here I was given, but I am unsure if I should self diagnose this... I have a feeling it might be a greater problem.
Does anyone know of vets around the southern New Hampshire area that I could see? I don't know the area very well at all and I'm really concerned about her.. As of right now I'm not sure how I will pay for her treatment seeing as all my money went to school (I'm a photography major so it gets expensive.)
I just really don't know what to do now.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

If this happened before, then I would say she needs to see a vet and probably needs a spay. Sorry.


----------



## dormouse04 (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah I figured as much, I just don't know this area very well so I've been looking for a vet as close as possible that I can do a payment plan with. My vet at home doesn't do them and it is very difficult to get there since I don't have a car.
When it happened the first time I really thought that it was necessary to spay her. 
Does anyone have any suggestions for the night to keep her comfortable? I can't get anywhere until tomorrow morning.


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey, there is a well-known breeder called Hamor Hallow Hedgehogs located in Pelham, NH.

They can probably refer you to a good vet! Good luck!

www.hamorhallow.com


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Its not always the best choice but there is a credit card called "CareCredit" which can be used for vet bills, as long as the vet accepts it. Of course being a credit card it has the usual hazards and does have a somewhat high APR (I think 26% or something), but its an option if you find a vet that can take it. I think starting off its usually about $1000 limit.

As with any credit card, be careful, otherwise you'll be me, 28 and entering Chapter 7 Bankruptcy.


----------



## dormouse04 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks so much puffers315 and lyzzifall!


----------

